# Time Capsule, réseau d'invités et double NAT...



## babas123 (9 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour,

je viens d'acquérir une TC de 500Go dont je ne connais pas encore toutes les ficelles et en particulier le fonctionnement du réseau d'invités.

Voila je voudrais créer un réseau d'invités, j'ai connecté par ethernet la TC à la neufbox, sur laquelle j'ai désactivé le wifi. j'ai ensuite entrepris la configuration du réseau invités avec utilitaire airport. Une fois fait, la TC clignotait sans cesse orange et l'utilitaire m'indiquait un problème de "double NAT". j'ai lu que pour résoudre le problème il fallait passer la TC en mode "pont" mais avec cette configuration, il est impossible de créer un réseau d'invités!
J'ai cru comprendre que le problème de double NAT venait du fait que la TC et la neufbox se disputait pour savoir laquelle des deux était le routeur. Alors je me suis dit qu'en passant la neufbox en "bridge" elles n'auraient plus de raison de se quereller. Après avoir fait ça , j'ai à nouveau tenter de configurer la TC en partage d'adresse unique, mais rien y fait : le problème reste entier et les NAT sont toujours double....

Si quelqu'un a une petite idée ou la moindre piste......

merci d'avance....


----------



## babas123 (9 Octobre 2009)

Personne??


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour;

Attention, seules les v2 des Time Capsule permettent de créer des réseaux invités. Est-ce bien le cas de la tienne ?


----------



## babas123 (10 Octobre 2009)

bonjour,

oui, c'est bien le cas. En fait, j'arrive à créer le reseau d'invités mais après le voyant de la TC clignote orange et utilitaire airport m'informe qu'il y a ce problème de double NAT etque je dois configurer la TC en mode pont. Cependant avec cette configuration l'option "réseau d'invités" disparaît.


----------



## defre2937 (14 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour,

j'ai le même problème  mais malheuresement pas de solution  donc je suis également preneur de toute idée !


----------



## babas123 (14 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour,

En fait, n'ayant pas eu de réponse ici, je suis allé demandé conseil directement en apple store et on m'a répondu que le double NAT n'est qu'une indication et ne posait pas de problème au fonctionnement du réseau. J'ai donc expérimenté et ça fonctionne en effet parfaitement . Il suffit de cliquez sur "ignorer" dans la fenêtre de l'état de fonctionnement de la TC de l'utilitaire airport pour faire cesser le clignotement orange de la TC. Bon je n'ai toujours pas vraiment saisie à quoi correspond ce "double NAT", mais au moins ça fonctionne!


----------

